# New to the trade. Second inspection and accused of manufacturing damage what to do?



## BenCo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

I work for a company in Minnesota and am working in a neighborhood which sustained quite a bit of hail damage. Anything aluminum, a lot of vinyl siding, and pretty much all roofs were damaged. I had my second adjustment of my career this morning on a home that had approximately golfball/hammerhead size holes in the shingle. The adjuster did everything except outright accuse me of making the damage. He took the shingle and said engineering would figure it out. I had circled the damage the day before and the homeowner was home with guests when I was on the roof. One thing to consider is that making a hole that size would have been extremely loud and there were approximately four holes like that. Is there anything to worry about or any proactive measure I can take? To clarify I did not make the holes.

Thanks

Ben


----------

